# Myspace & Flash embedding issues.



## thevision (Jun 21, 2007)

I have read forum (http://forums.techguy.org/web-development/406503-myspace-adding-flash-swf-advanced.html#post4832913) and posted a reply but still can not find out how to get my problems fixed.

I've got some problems. I think at least one person here can help.

So I'm a designer and do flash stuff but am an idiot when it comes to putting my stuff up onto the web. Im using a Mac and usually use FireFox for my Internet Browser and when I am changing my myspace.

Ive designed a SWF which would take over my Myspace by using Overlay coding. 
So I've got the SWF uploaded onto my Photobucket account and when I look at it through there everything seems to be perfectly fine EXCEPT for the link problem (Read First Problem below). Even when I had the file on my hosting site everything worked EXCEPT for link problem. So I'm guessing it's something with Myspace.

All I want is for my Myspace profile to have nothing but my SWF movie. I have links to everything else that people would like to access already in my flash file.

<First Problem>
So now I do all the DIV coding in myspace and then view my profile and everything LOOKS fine but none of my links work. When you go to click on a link nothing happens. This problem only happens when I'm viewing my myspace profile. It works fine on my computer and also works in Photobucket but not when you are viewing my profile.

*Side Note: In my FLA file All of my links are set to "_blank" because I want a new page to open up so people dont have to go through the "Intro" of the SWF movie again and again. Instead they can just click close and my page will still be up.

*Actionscript code used for my links:
on (release) {
getURL("http://home.myspace.com/user number etc...", "_blank");
}

--------------------------------------------------------------------

<Second Problem>
This should be easy for someone who knows the web.

So even though I'm having the "Link" problems described above everything looks great when I few my profile in FireFox. As soon as I go to IE I dont see my SWF movie and the overlay coding is all messed up. Myspace links are showing that are not showing when viewed in FireFox, etc...

--------------------------------------------------------------------

<Solutions I have tried>

I have changed the Actionscript from "_blank" to "_self" but nothing worked.
I have uploaded the file to numerous hosting sites still nothing.
I have used just the flash embed code but I still have link problems.

I honestly do not know whats going on. All I need is a code and possibly someone to explain it just a bit. I can usually figure out this stuff but this embed is confusing me. haha

--------------------------------------------------------------------

My myspace is www.myspace.com/therekees and I just recently took it down because my profile would just be a black blank page. So depending on what you are using as a browser and what not you might be able to see the problems I am having.

My movie:
I have it up on Photobucket but plan on buying hosting space.
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b124/reformclothing/theseeker.swf

Specs: 800x600

Thanks so much.


----------



## cowplopmorris (Jun 7, 2006)

Myspace doesn't allow 'object' code. You have to use 'embed'. If you do put in 'object' tags, etc, myspace changes it to something like <... when you save. This might be the problem with IE.

As for the linking problem, I don't know much about flash, but I have tried the movie in Firefox and IE, and all the links work fine.


----------

